# Kentucky Man Wakes to Find Two Home Invaders, Then Opens Fire



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/kentucky-man-wakes-to-find-two-home-invaders-then-opens-fire/


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

If ya don't want to get shot, stay out of other people's houses, if not invited!!

Play stupid games, ...... win stupid prizes!!


----------

